# UTRECHT | Projects & Construction



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Leidsche Rijn Centrum Noord: *MARK* - 140m 100m 80m































ill-b said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

*Leidsche Rijn Centrum*

Bellevue


anil030 said:


>


Change=


RCP030 said:


>


Parking garage









Plot 8 social housing


ill-b said:


>


Plot B1 social housing (U/C)


3500 said:


>


Aloft hotel & Leidsche Werf offices


3500 said:


>


De Parkwachter


QFX23 said:


>


Park Avenue









Vestibule


MrAronymous said:


> Heijmans.nl


Greenville (U/C)


ill-b said:


>


De Sinfonia


3500 said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

*Merwedekanaalzone*

Tower is ~100m


ill-b said:


>





kippetje said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

*Central Park (U/C)*

Right next to the station


3500 said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

*Beurskwartier + Jaarbeurs(district)*

Embedding the new Jaarbeurs convention center halls in a new city district. Currently it's the old halls and parking. Plan by MVRDV.



Pell0 said:


>





Apostle said:


> Orange and Yellow = residential
> Pink = convention center
> Blue = offices
> Red = Theater/concert hall
> ...


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Leidsche Rijn _

_Leeuwesteyn, STROOM Leeuwesteyn._
_KOW Architectuur & Ingineering ( 2019 - 2021 )
by __Bas Gijselhart 
archello.com
kow.nl


  







































































Leeuwesteyn, De Kroon op Leeuwesteyn.
Van den Berg Architecten en LAP Landscape & Urban Design( 2022 - 2023 )
architectenweb.nl
























Leeuwesteyn, Almanak. 
INBO ( 2022 - 2023 / 24 )_
_inbo.com_
_
















Leeuwesteyn, Lindehof.
FARO Architecten ( 2021 / 22 - )
faro.nl































Leeuwesteyn, Vogelhof. 
VORM ( 2020 - 2021 / 22 )_
_funda.nl_
_



































_

_Leeuwesteyn, Leeuweplats._
_FARO Architecten / Heren5 ( 2020 - 2021 )_
_faro.nl_
_






























Leeuwesteyn, De Groene Steegjes.
Van Wanrooij Bouw & Ontwikkeling ( 2022 - )_
_funda.nl_








_





















_

_utrecht.nl_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Utrecht Central Library & Post Office_
_Zecc Architecten / Rijnboutt ( 2018 - 2020 )
by Kees Hummel_
_rijnboutt.nl_
_archello.com_


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm impressed by the quality of these projects in Utrecht!


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Leidsche Rijn. De Familistère Utrecht.
De Zwarte Hond / FARO Architecten
dezwartehond.nl
faro.nl



























































_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Central Park OfficeTower. 
Group A architects ( 2021 )
by Sebastian van Damme, Jordi Huisman_
_groupa.nl_
_archdaily.com_
_













































































_


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

GeneratorNL said:


> I'm impressed by the quality of these projects in Utrecht!


Yeah,but it surely depends how you and some of you guys define quality sometimes..Design ,then sometimes they do and facade look wise most of the time and facade quality, then CERTAINLY always (regardless the building's overall design.And,that goes to every other cities in the Netherlands or even the whole EU and other western countries for that matter as well,incl. a non-wrstern allybas Japan and to slightly lesser extent South Korea,Taiwan,etc.)..That's obviously to tell..🙃😉👍🌈💎


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Cartesius




































Cartesius | Nieuwbouw Utrecht


Dynamisch leven op een manier die in balans is met jezelf en je omgeving. Cartesius, geïnspireerd op de wetenschappelijke theorie van de Blue Zones, wordt een levendige, duurzame en groene stadswijk. Een plek om op te laden. Met het CAB als je tw...




www.nieuwbouw-in-utrecht.nl




*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Merwede*

The plan for the most modern district of Utrecht, Merwede, has been completed. Now it's up to the city council to have its say. 12,000 people will soon be able to live in this car-free city district. It will be a neighborhood such as we do not yet know – on this scale – in the Netherlands.

The neighborhood will be completely car-free. There will be a total of 1800 parking spaces for 6000 homes, on the edges of the district in underground parking garages. Waste collection is indoors and space is being made for bicycle parking in the buildings.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Bellevue Utrecht*

With the arrival of Bellevue on its banks, the Amsterdam-Rhine Canal can almost be called the new city canal of Utrecht. At this location in Leidsche Rijn you are really close to everything. The authentic city center, the extensive greenery and the many amenities in this young district. Bellevue offers space for 163 owner-occupied apartments, spread over 3 unique buildings.

In total there will be 163 apartments in Bellevue in various price ranges. The apartments are a good mix of sizes and layouts.


----------

